# Zenith-Movado Diver



## asteeldncr

Dear group members,
I recently bought a NOS Movado Diver. But I could not find any info
and also could not find any similar model at internet.
I need your knowledge.
Hikmet


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Very nice>>>*

Do you have a picture of the movement? That would help a lot!

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## asteeldncr

*Re: Very nice>>>*



D N Ravenna said:


> Do you have a picture of the movement? That would help a lot!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,
Opened and find Zenith 2562 PC movement.But movement shows some signs of Operation.
There are some scratches on the screw heads and one screw have wrong size head. Number on the case back is 01 170 380 and case is NOS newer used but I can not say the same thing for the movement. I tested the movement on timing machine and it keeps time properly.
I also send a mail to zenith about this subject but it seems they are on 
summer holiday and I will get an answer next week.
İs there a possibility that this is a put together ,franken watch?
Hikmet


----------



## D N Ravenna

The Franken watch can be an odd thing. When I first started working on watches, I had this vision that I would make me a bunch of unique watches. I would buy the movements in bulk, buy some cases and dials, and make me some watches! But the truth is that each movement is different, which means your dials and hands have to be different to fit them, and sadly enough, the cases must be different as well! In short, it is not very easy.

On pocket watches, one could tell if a used case had been swapped for a used case based on the indentations left by the screws of the previous movement. On wristwatches, it is harder as they usually do not require screws to hold the movement against the case.

You have one of three things going on here:
A) The movement and case go together. It's just that the movement has seen more inept hands (hence the scratches) than the wearer caused on the case. This is kind of likely.
B) A previous owner put the movement, dial, and hands into a newer case. This is kind not real likely.
C) A previous owner put the movement on a new dial and hands and in a new case. This is pretty much unlikely, bur not impossible.

Let's see what Zenith says and perhaps we will get a clue from their email. So to answer your question, maybe!

 Cheers!

Dan


----------



## asteeldncr

I received an e-mail from Zenith.Their people at Customer Services are very kind and helpful. They inform that: " Case reference goes back to a model which remained a prototype.(Defy automatic,waterproof till 80 meters,fitted with the caliber 2572 PC (a close relative to the 2562) )and was not put on the market.It was studied around 1977.As for the Movado Logo it was quite common at the time because Zenith and Movado were in the same holding. So I cannot tell if your watch is a franken watch butwhat is sure is that reference it has refer to a prototype not put into market" Any comments.? Hikmet


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Prototypes of that size>>>*

Probably "walked out the door" fairly often. So it looks like you have a rather unique watch, with the exception that it is hard to prove that it is unique. That's pretty cool! :-!

I am not sure what I could add, except that if you like it, wear it knowing that it was a prototype!

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Ernie Romers

*Re: Prototypes of that size>>>*

Pretty cool to own a prototype. I would ask Zenith abuot the rarity of it and would also like to know if they see this movement as being of any interest for the company itself :-S


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Prototypes of that size>>>*



Watchuseek Admin said:


> Pretty cool to own a prototype. I would ask Zenith abuot the rarity of it and would also like to know if they see this movement as being of any interest for the company itself :-S


Hi, i'm new to this site, i recently aquirred a Movado Defy Diver, it has a Zenith 2562 pc movement but the watch and movement are marked Movado, it has the date in the same place as the other Defy's i have seen by Zenith. I cant find any info onlin about this piece, it has a red Dial and a stainless bracelet. Can you provide any further info? Rarity, value etc? The watch itself is in good condition, but the movement needs service.


----------



## Gombrich

Hi

Have you seen this Movado diver that recently sold on Ebay? It looks great but on closer inspection of the photos it seems that the movement has some age to it but the case looks brand new. This put me off bidding but guess what. It's exactly the same case.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=110291324477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

The clincher is that the case itself is for sale on Ebay as NOS.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ORIGINAL-ZENI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

All very odd.

Dave


----------



## D N Ravenna

Gombrich said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you seen this Movado diver that recently sold on Ebay? It looks great but on closer inspection of the photos it seems that the movement has some age to it but the case looks brand new. This put me off bidding but guess what. It's exactly the same case.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=110291324477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> The clincher is that the case itself is for sale on Ebay as NOS.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ORIGINAL-ZENI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> All very odd.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

I have to say I don't get it. The chapter ring of the case is very different from that shown in the watch. Unless I am missing something, I am not sure how you can equate them as the same.

Please let me know what I am missing.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Gombrich

D N Ravenna said:


> I have to say I don't get it. The chapter ring of the case is very different from that shown in the watch. Unless I am missing something, I am not sure how you can equate them as the same.


Hi Dan

The case itself is identical if you ignore the chapter ring and check out the case back on both the Movado and the Zenith NOS case. They both carry the same reference as the watch that started this thread: 01 0170 380. They have simply discarded the chapter ring when casing up the Movado. I have seen a few other watches with these "Surf" cases in recent months that didn't seem quite right.

To change tack slightly, I've also seen quite a few watches from the Zenith/Movado period that mix & match items from both brands, i.e. Movado dial but Zenith crown and/or bracelet etc. I can understand this on some of the watches that carry dual branding on the dial but it seems a bit shoddy on single-branded ones.

Does anyone know to what extent this mix & match went on and to what extent it indicates something not quite right?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## D N Ravenna

Gombrich said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> To change tack slightly, I've also seen quite a few watches from the Zenith/Movado period that mix & match items from both brands, i.e. Movado dial but Zenith crown and/or bracelet etc. I can understand this on some of the watches that carry dual branding on the dial but it seems a bit shoddy on single-branded ones.
> 
> Does anyone know to what extent this mix & match went on and to what extent it indicates something not quite right?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I wonder if ilia can pick up on this thread? In the past, I have known that he has tracked a lot of the vintage ones as they go through ebay. Perhaps if he sees this he will chime in. I am sure Hartmut can as well.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I can't say much on the topic other than the fact that I've noticed that it isn't a unique phenomenon. I have seen a few watches, though not many, with Movado on the dial and Zenith on the rotor or the other way round. I have no idea, however, whether this was done by repairers other than the authorized ones or even "intelligent owners" (possibly picking up single parts from eBay or the like because it's cheaper than sending it in to Movado or Zenith) rather than the manufacturer himself. Since some watches have both names on the dial, the latter seems possible.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Gombrich

Thanks Hartmut. It would be nice to have a definitive answer but I suspect there isn't one. Like many things in the real world there are probably no cut and dried answers. Interesting all the same.

Dave


----------



## D N Ravenna

May be worth emailing Zenith and Movado? Perhaps one of them may give an answer? Nothing to lose and all that stuff!

;-)

Dan


----------



## asteeldncr

D N Ravenna said:


> May be worth emailing Zenith and Movado? Perhaps one of them may give an answer? Nothing to lose and all that stuff!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Dan


Please refer to my mail dated August 14th,2006.Asked from Zenith and their answer was ''Prototype not put into market''.
I think there are several cases left from that era and you can find at
ebay. I also bought one and my project is to fit an 2572 in it.The Chapter ring of my case is on the glass and if you remove and change with flat one you can use any other proper size dial.
Case is nice cosmetically but it has not screw on back (it seems so but not)
Hikmet


----------



## D N Ravenna

Oops sorry about that. I have a hard time remembering last week! Thanks for straightening me out Hikmet!

Dan


----------



## csan

D N Ravenna said:


> Oops sorry about that. I have a hard time remembering last week! Thanks for straightening me out Hikmet!
> 
> Dan


Hi everyone!
I am new to the forum, joined half an hour agoand don't know if it is correct to refer to a topic discussed more than a month ago, but I read this discussion some week ago while searching for information on a 01.170.380 case I had bought new on ebay for $ 40.00. Now I have managed to get hold of a Movado watch with a 2572PC movement but a not so pretty dial.
I would like to know if someone has a clue of how to obtain a dial suitable for a 2572PC. At firs I thought of putting an ETA 2892 with a generic dial, but have changed my mind since.
Claudio


----------



## Hartmut Richter

csan said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am new to the forum, joined half an hour agoand don't know if it is correct to refer to a topic discussed more than a month ago, but I read this discussion some week ago while searching for information on a 01.170.380 case I had bought new on ebay for $ 40.00. Now I have managed to get hold of a Movado watch with a 2572PC movement but a not so pretty dial.
> I would like to know if someone has a clue of how to obtain a dial suitable for a 2572PC. At firs I thought of putting an ETA 2892 with a generic dial, but have changed my mind since.
> Claudio


Welcome to the forum. You now seem to have a case plus a movement (not quite the same as you should have - as far as I know, the Ref. 01.0170.380 should have a Cal. 2562 PC, not a 2572 PC but the differences are minor and, most importantly, the dimensions match). You still need some hands, a dial and a crown. What might also be a problem is the winding stem length - if the one you have is for a slimmer case, you won't have enough protruding on a chunkier case to get the crown on.

All in all, I think you have the most important bits and the best people to bail you out on the rest are probably Zenith themselves. Get in contact with them ([email protected]) and see what they say, would be my advice.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## csan

Hi, Hartmut, I'm in contact with the local (Firenze, IT) Zenith service center and hope they can help me out. I tried to buy a 2562PC, but only found not running speciments at about € 200,00 so, when a saw this movado at € 80,00 on ebay, I got it. In the meanwhile I have received it and it's quite decent, running and keeping time (but the quick set date feature does not work, but I guess it can be repaired) the reference on the case is MOVADO 01.0040.383. The new case I have come with it's sygned crown and I'm betting on some 2572PC new parts including 3 new stems, stem extensions and other bits. I think that if I can't have a suitable dial I'll use this movado one or will have a defy redone. 
If You have some other comment or suggestions it will be extremelly usefull to me.
Ciao!


----------



## D N Ravenna

Pretty neat project csan. When you get a chance, please post some pictures!

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## csan

D N Ravenna said:


> Pretty neat project csan. When you get a chance, please post some pictures!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dan


Here some picture of the Movado.
By the way timer_watch has sold several other cases (at $ 40.00 in most of the cases) and You can ask if they have more at [email protected] they also sold some cases very similar to the one in discussion but with a different link to the bracialet similar to the system on my movado.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CASE-...911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

Cheers, Claudio


----------



## D N Ravenna

Many thanks!



Dan


----------



## bloozy

The clincher is that the case itself is for sale on Ebay as NOS.








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ORIGINAL-ZENITH-SWISS-DIVER-STAINLESS-STEEL-CASE-NOS_W0QQitemZ150299102248QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150299102248&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

All very odd.

Dave[/quote]

Hello all- I am new here and new to the world of horology. But I am clearly onto something facinating for me!
I too bought one of these cases on ebay. mine did come with the four point star crown and the chapter ring painted on the inside of the crystal. My intentions in buying it were to create a MOD or as I've seen you all call it here, a 'franken'. My movement of choice woould be the eta 2824. Any advise you might be willing to share would be apreciated. My thoughts were to remove the chapter ring and find a generic dial in black, preferably with tritium dials as markers and on the hands. again any input at all would be appreciated. thanks, bloozy


----------



## asteeldncr

This is very interesting.I put the pictures in to my zenith picture archive because this is the first time I saw a Mondia signed rotor on 2572 movement.
In the thread you address it as a movado but it is not.İt is MONDIA and Specialy in İtalian market They are calling as Mondia-Zenith.I know there is a period that Zenith and Mondia merged or Zenith bought the Mondia?.But all Mondias which I saw with 
movements other than Zenith.
So,thank you for this new (to me ) information about that era.
Happy New Year.
Hikmet


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Substituting a Zenith movement with an ETA movement?! What sacrilege!!!

Well, I suppose that Zenith used ETA movements in the seventies and eighties. Whatever makes you happy......

Serously, though, you may find slight difficulties. The ETA 2824 and Zenith Cal. 25xx series are of the same diameter, so no problems there. They are, however, not of the same thickness - the Zenith is actually somewhat thicker (5.7mm vs. 4.6mm for the ETA 2824). You may have difficulties with the exact position of the winding stem tube in the case. You might have to raise the movement off the dial to avoid scraping when winding manually or setting the time. If all the extra thickness is in the automatic winding system, you will have less problems. Try it and see is all I can say. Alternatively, study the movement documentation very carefully and measure the differences from the diagrams.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bloozy

Hartmut Richter said:


> Substituting a Zenith movement with an ETA movement?! What sacrilege!!!
> 
> I fully expected to hear that in a Zenith forum. I've been lurking for a while and I know you all are purists, and I can appreciate that too. In fact I might buy another of these and put it away for a purer project.
> 
> quote; the Zenith is actually somewhat thicker (5.7mm vs. 4.6mm for the ETA 2824). You may have difficulties with the exact position of the winding stem tube in the case. You might have to raise the movement off the dial to avoid scraping when winding manually or setting the time. If all the extra thickness is in the automatic winding system, you will have less problems. Try it and see is all I can say.
> 
> I also had concerns about this. can anyone elaborate on the movement spacers I've seen on the known parts websites? also due to my intentions of using a sterile dial i cant forsee using actual feet and thought that the glue dots or strips might be used to adjust dial offset???. Also how much offset could I consider without negatively effecting hand placement? especially since i want to use a dial with tritium vial markers (anyone know where such dials can be found?), and expect to have to leave extra space behind hands to accomodate the vials???
> 
> qoute; Alternatively, study the movement documentation very carefully and measure the differences from the diagrams.
> 
> Can you suggest where to find such documentation? I've seen sizes listed in various places where movements are being sold but none with diagrams. I can see where diagram drawings would be very useful especially in locating stem placement relative to overall depth of the movement. thanks for your input, Bloozy


----------



## D N Ravenna

You will have to experiment and experiment a lot. You will also need to find a supplier who can give you the measurements so that your trial and error period will be shorter.

Your biggest challenge will be finding a way to secure the movement. On a normal watch, the dial sits flush to the inside of the case and the movement screws hold it in place. Anything less will eventually have your movement flopping around.

You may have to do with a movement deep down inside the case or one that will need a higher crystal.

Sadly, it is one of the primary reasons I gave up on creating my own watch. There are hundreds and spare movements out there. Far less spare cases. Getting them to work was too close to a full-time job.

Best of luck and keep us posted, please!

Dan


----------



## bloozy

WOW ! ok so it's begining to sound easier to stay with zenith. the seeler who sold me the watch suggests that zeniths' 2532pc, 2542pc, 2562pc and 2572pc movements will all work. I've been lurking here long enough to have seen that the 2562 is the correct movment. These movements are all the same size within .05mm in depth. so I might jst wait until i locate one that i can afford. The only reason I wanted to use the 2824-2 was availability(i own several watches with this mvmt. and i could turn one into a donor). I still wonder about differences in stem placement in these zeniths. also I must adimt that cost is a consideration. Secondly I'm really into the sterile dial with tritium vials. Although I have yet to find a place to purchase such a dial or hands to match it. 
I feel very fortunate to have received my case with the zenith crown as others I've seen did not include it. Would this have been a threaded crown and easily reused with my mvmt. choice? thanks again


----------



## foxint

Hi guys,
Lots of truth about the Movado-Zenith Diver. I have emails for Zenith. It was a prototype. Movement 2572PC, the 52 will fit also. Snap back, never went into serious production for Zenith. Someone/persons undknow have buckets of cases - I have 5 all NOS and mine are ALL Zenith. Cirrect dial was from memory Maroon (thats the one Zenith showed me. Date very few markings on the dials - remember there are lots of minuties marks on the crystal, and stick hands. I have seen the cases go for USD15.00 to one last wee on eBay USD140 (or thereabout).

Whats can you say - nice watch case from good maker. But snap back for Diver. I am sure if they put it into serious production the back would havbe been changed


----------



## foxint

Guys,
Sorry my browser when black - so has to close out of things.

I have attached the 2 types of cases and the dial and hand set as sent to be by Zenith. The only thing they did not tell me was what type of bracelet. This also leads me to beleive this was not fully developed, or was not goign to be fully developed.

Still if you have one the movement is nice. I am looking for some more 2572PC to finsih off my set.

Now that I know there are some other guys out there, we should band together and I will get the dials made - so at least we can have the correct dial - NO Zenith have no more left when I asked them last year. I think they were quoting CHF150 for the dail and hand set.
Seriously if there are enough people interested, I will get the dails made
regards
Dan


----------



## foxint

Guys,

Just a few more photos. And one wiht just Movado on the dial.

By the way I recon email Movado now is a waste of time since they are in the hands of the Americans. Sorry guys, but I doubt if the reconrds have been kept.

I emailed Concord about a watch from about 1929, No idea. Doxa, No idea of any f hte old stuff. Enicar no idea. Bulova No idea. I had a Bulova cased Gallet Quick Train - Bulova never heard of the movement - Gallet wihtin 24 hours - yes the qucik train was ........

regards
Dan


----------



## Gombrich

Dan

This is turning out to be fascinating. Is the dial and hand set shown the one that Zenith say would have gone with the case if it had gone into production?

Dave


----------



## foxint

Dave, 
Correct. The photo of the dial and had is from Zenith "direct". I have a good contact (well I think she is good) at Zenith. She looked up all teh numbers on the cases for me as well.

I am surprised all the interest.

What is next?????
regards
Dan


----------



## D N Ravenna

This is quite interesting. I look forward to your progress reports.

Thanks for keeping us posted!

Warmest regards,

Dan


----------



## foxint

Dan,
Me too, I hope there is more to the story. 

Just to give you guy an indication of dial costs, cheapest will be about USD4.00/dial MOQ 100, and the most expensive USD17.00 MOQ 100 - I have paid at both ends. Yes the expensive one is fantastic. But the Zenith dial looks simple so we should be able to get closer to the lower end.

If anyone has any spare movements, let me know
Regards 
Dan F


----------



## bloozy

Hello- newbie here. I too bought one of these cases on ebay. Mine has the original crown also. I feel fortunate as not all that I've seen have it. Mine is also like the one in foxint post (pic on left) with blue marker ring painted on inside of crystal. I'm thinking about removing this painted marker ring infavor of showing off a nice dial and hands, but will not do so until dial is desided on and in hand.
I am very interested in the direction this thread has taken. I would love to be on the "interested" list for the dials you all have spoken of. So, please keep me or this thread updated as to these dials. I have located a 2572 c that might be within my budget paramiters. It is manual wind and I really wanted the 2572pc (auto) but the only ones I've been able to find are still inside watches that are far too nice to use as donors. Also I wonder if anyone here can comment on hand hole sizes? I am lookig at using rolex mercedes style hands made for an eta 2824-2. Thanks all!


----------



## foxint

Bloozy,

Hang in there for the Zenith Auto. They are not too expesnive - compared with a new one. While I do admre some watches and some "homages" that mix and match movement. Personally I think try to stick wiht the original - if at all possible.

The most I have seen a completed watch go for was about USD675.00. Then there was the case a few weeks ago that went for USD140 (I think). So I think it is worth stickign the 2572PC in.

I have seen this case with an ETA2892. Personally I have not tried it. If anyone wants to know just ask, I have the movements and the cases.

Seriously if we can to get the dial re-made and the hands, send me your details real name email etc., when we get to a critical number I will see what I can do.
regards
Dan


----------



## foxint

Guys,

Just spotted this one on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200292838254&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123

So we will really know what they are worth..

Dan



foxint said:


> Bloozy,
> 
> Hang in there for the Zenith Auto. They are not too expesnive - compared with a new one. While I do admre some watches and some "homages" that mix and match movement. Personally I think try to stick wiht the original - if at all possible.
> 
> The most I have seen a completed watch go for was about USD675.00. Then there was the case a few weeks ago that went for USD140 (I think). So I think it is worth stickign the 2572PC in.
> 
> I have seen this case with an ETA2892. Personally I have not tried it. If anyone wants to know just ask, I have the movements and the cases.
> 
> Seriously if we can to get the dial re-made and the hands, send me your details real name email etc., when we get to a critical number I will see what I can do.
> regards
> Dan


----------



## bloozy

*quote Hang in there for the Zenith Auto. They are not too expesnive *quote 
so please tell me what you consider not too expensive or what price range I should watch for as honestly my empty case is my first entry into the world of zenith watches? 
*quote While I do admre some watches and some "homages" that mix and match movement. *quote
I am considering buying another one (case) to do as a true homage and taking some liberties with the one I now have. The guy I bought mine for seems to have an endless supply as he keeps relisting them week after week and he is selling most of them for around $40.


*quote I have seen this case with an ETA2892. Personally I have not tried it. If anyone wants to know just ask, I have the movements and the cases. *quote
does this mean that you inspected this same watch to see what spacers if any were used to make the movement work? Stock dial, generic dial? Hands? I'm still hoping to use eta 2824 rolex mercedes type hands in mine. can anyone comment on the sizes of hand holes required for the zenith 2572 versus the ete hands? ALso the vendor i bought mine from told me he had a couple with broken crystals, and I'm thinking of getting one of those to do my 'mod' watch with and saving my correct case to do a correct homage. In which case i would like to put a crystal with a gentle double dome in it. can anyone comment to sizing and where such a crystal might be available? thanks in advance.

I will soon forward my contact info so that I could be on your list, perhaps thrice for the dial and twice for the hands.


----------



## foxint

Bloozy,

Your enthusiasm is infectious - keep it up.

1. Price - see attached 2572C movement not running I bought for USD45.00, and the complete watch NOT running for about USD100.00 so you can get lucky
2. If you do get one i will have another let me know grey or Pepsi
3. I have seen 2892 in the case - see pic from previous post. But not close enough to workout how it is done. But the 2892 is thinner, so I think you will have less problems (but still problems) with 2824. i suggest get a copy or dead 2824 so the project costs don't get too much, just in case you damage the movement. I have damageed movements "playing". If you get stuck, I will probably can help.
4. I tried to put ETA2824-2 sized hour & minute hand. NO they DO NOT fit the holes are too big
5. Well don't quote me but I measured the stem of the 2572 and hour is 1.28mm and minute is 0.78. Please don't take these as gospel. A good watch supplies shop should/may have the "exact" size
6. I don't know changing crystals - you are a braver man than I

Keep us informed on your progress. If I can be of any further assistance


----------



## D N Ravenna

Is the crystal plastic or mineral?

Dan


----------



## foxint

Dan,

Mine are crystal on the Divers - I am not sure what type. It is cold to the touch.

Dan



D N Ravenna said:


> Is the crystal plastic or mineral?
> 
> Dan


----------



## D N Ravenna

foxint said:


> Dan,
> 
> Mine are crystal on the Divers - I am not sure what type. It is cold to the touch.
> 
> Dan


The plastic ones are much easier to replace. I have not learned how to swap out mineral or sapphire crystals, so I am of little help here.

Sorry!

Dan


----------



## bloozy

Hello again guys. I'm resurrecting this old thread. I have been diligently searching for 2572pc's to build my project from and all of the ones I have found have been in watches just to nice to turn into donors. I guess I'm going to close this particular project, at least until I have learned a litlle more watchmaking skills. I plan on taking the TZ classes as soon as I can free up funds for them. I wonder if anyone else would like to take up where I am leaving off? I will put the case up in the sales forum here for what i have in it. $65. Please go check it out if interested. I had fun learning in this forum with you guys and appreciate all of you chipping in with advise and making me feel welcome here too. I'll be back to brag when I land a nice Zenith.


----------



## bloozy

Also dan, Would you mind me using some of your photos from here in the sales forum to sell my case?
thanks, Leo (bloozy)


----------



## Ray916MN

So Bloozy's resurrection of this thread and posting of his case in the sale section has got me thinking. 

I've been planning on building a high frequency Franken diver out of Zodiac parts, since not many high frequency divers were ever made, I got lots of Zodiac parts and I want a high frequency daily wear diver. The problem has been that the Zodiac package with dial and hands is too thick (8.5mm) for any of the cases I've seen. 

On the other hand I've got a couple of Movados with the 405 movement which is 1+mm thinner than the Zodiac, and with Bloozy's case the possibility of making a high frequency Zenith diver is intriguing, and the 405 is smaller in diameter and thinner than the 2572 according to Ranfft, so fit shouldn't be difficult. The question is, is it worth cannibalizing a perfectly good Movado 405 watch?

With this in mind, does anyone know whether Zenith ever made a traditional styled high frequency diver watch? I'd hate to make a Franken watch which in any way replicated something the manufacturer actually produced, but to make something that the manufacturer might have produced but didn't is intriguing...

Ray


----------



## D N Ravenna

bloozy said:


> Also dan, Would you mind me using some of your photos from here in the sales forum to sell my case?
> thanks, Leo (bloozy)


If you do, you will need to give credit to the owners of the photos. You will also need to add that the item you are selling looks like the photos, but is not rhe one in the photos.

I know, that is a longer process, but it is far to everyone and less people will have an issue if you use their photographs properly.

Dan


----------



## D N Ravenna

Ray916MN said:


> So Bloozy's resurrection of this thread and posting of his case in the sale section has got me thinking.
> 
> I've been planning on building a high frequency Franken diver out of Zodiac parts, since not many high frequency divers were ever made, I got lots of Zodiac parts and I want a high frequency daily wear diver. The problem has been that the Zodiac package with dial and hands is too thick (8.5mm) for any of the cases I've seen.
> 
> On the other hand I've got a couple of Movados with the 405 movement which is 1+mm thinner than the Zodiac, and with Bloozy's case the possibility of making a high frequency Zenith diver is intriguing, and the 405 is smaller in diameter and thinner than the 2572 according to Ranfft, so fit shouldn't be difficult. The question is, is it worth cannibalizing a perfectly good Movado 405 watch?
> 
> With this in mind, does anyone know whether Zenith ever made a traditional styled high frequency diver watch? I'd hate to make a Franken watch which in any way replicated something the manufacturer actually produced, but to make something that the manufacturer might have produced but didn't is intriguing...
> 
> Ray


This is a tough call, but since you asked, I will give *my* opinion. Repairing a unique watch requires unique methods. I know that I have been at odds with certain members of the NAWCC over what I wanted to do. Then again, the watch was unique and required extraordinary efforts.

Personally, I would not harm a perfectly good watch. That is, I would not remove the movement from its case, dial, or what ever just to make a new watch. Now, if I could buy just the movement and dial, but no case, I could live with that.

That is just my opinion.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## bloozy

Of course i suppose you are right about giving credit for the use of photo. I would like o point out that the 'Dan' i was inquiring of Is the other Dan (foxint), whose photo I wished to borrow, and who told me through pm's that he was glad to help.
That said, I of course wish to offend no one, neither step on any ones toes. 
As it is, he (Dan {foxint}) has expressed a desire to own the case himself. And for those of you who are interested, I believe he too is of the purist school of thought conserning it's eventual build. In all honesty, I am ownly giving up my project as an admission of the fact that it is a project my skill level is not quite ready for yet.
thanks all.


----------



## foxint

Guys,

Dan - foxint here - I am more than happy to help anyone with any project that I have some experete or interest in.

That being said, if anyone wants the case let the man know in a reasonable time - otherwise I will take it.

Still for those out there with similar cases, my offer much earlier in the thread still stands.

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

bloozy said:


> Of course i suppose you are right about giving credit for the use of photo. I would like o point out that the 'Dan' i was inquiring of Is the other Dan (foxint), whose photo I wished to borrow, and who told me through pm's that he was glad to help.
> That said, I of course wish to offend no one, neither step on any ones toes.
> As it is, he (Dan {foxint}) has expressed a desire to own the case himself. And for those of you who are interested, I believe he too is of the purist school of thought conserning it's eventual build. In all honesty, I am ownly giving up my project as an admission of the fact that it is a project my skill level is not quite ready for yet.
> thanks all.


Am I glad that I have an unusual name (even by German standards)!!!:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Hartmut Richter


----------



## foxint

Guys,

I am not sure if it is a good idea or a bad idea to talk about the Zenith Diver prototype.

But serioulsy, if there are enough of you out there, I will help getting the new dial made and even getting the movements repaired/serviced. I think this can be doen locally, but still I am here to help.

Thinking about the project and the watch,

it has a push on back so I really don't think it is suitabel for "real" diving , but how many "real" divign watches see water action
personally I think a mesh bracelet would look super - I am talking to some Germans as they (supposedly) make the best mesh bracelets
2572PC (from memory) is the go, but any Zenith 11.5 ligne will do
burgundy/dark dial as per my photo will have to be made. That means we will have to make 100. Cheapest will be USD400, but being a Zenith we should spend more. And possibly sell off the remainder to the Italian who has all the cases - ha ha
Approx value - who knows - my guess in top workign order about USD400-600.
So just keep my email - [email protected] - and if enough guys coem through we will do it.

Yes I do have spare cases if anyone want them

Dan


----------



## D N Ravenna

foxint said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am not sure if it is a good idea or a bad idea to talk about the Zenith Diver prototype.
> 
> But serioulsy, if there are enough of you out there, I will help getting the new dial made and even getting the movements repaired/serviced. I think this can be doen locally, but still I am here to help.
> 
> Thinking about the project and the watch,
> 
> it has a push on back so I really don't think it is suitabel for "real" diving , but how many "real" divign watches see water action
> personally I think a mesh bracelet would look super - I am talking to some Germans as they (supposedly) make the best mesh bracelets
> 2572PC (from memory) is the go, but any Zenith 11.5 ligne will do
> burgundy/dark dial as per my photo will have to be made. That means we will have to make 100. Cheapest will be USD400, but being a Zenith we should spend more. And possibly sell off the remainder to the Italian who has all the cases - ha ha
> Approx value - who knows - my guess in top workign order about USD400-600.
> So just keep my email - [email protected] - and if enough guys coem through we will do it.
> 
> Yes I do have spare cases if anyone want them
> 
> Dan


Keep us posted if you will. I would say that the majority of WUS would not necessarily support such an endeavor on the web site. I am a little more laid back. Just keep a good bit of it to emails and private messages and the rest of us can live off of the updates.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## foxint

Dan

Mate thanks for the message. I totally understand.

However, I am surprised the thread lasted this long. It seems that I am the only one with hard evidence of the watch,

BUT I have had no PM and no emails except Bloozy who wanted to sell the case.

I agree, lets retire the thread. AGAIN if anyone wants some help photos what ever PM me or email me [email protected].

I have a few projects on the boil. So I am not going to do the Diver tomorrow. In fact I have enough parts including a number of the correct movements to do the job.

I am happy to help - if no one contacts me I will most probably pop up in 12 months time with a photo of the completed watch and I would have sold off my surplus to other collectors.

Dan 
Orange NSW Australia


----------



## benaja

all projects are finished? Are pics out there?


----------



## D N Ravenna

benaja said:


> all projects are finished? Are pics out there?


Did you try emailing him? I'd say by the lack of threads in a 2009 posting, there is not much going on.

Regards,

Dan


----------



## benaja

sorry, but there is no dial to find,thats matches with my defy


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks like you didn't get a matching movement either.....,

Hartmut Richter


----------



## benaja

yes, i do!°










the movement is not the problem


----------



## Buliwy

I just came across this tread and I to have one of these prototypes.
Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

A nice watch. I have replied in more detail to your very similar post in a different thread:

Please post your vintage Zenith - Page 42

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Buliwy

Thank you Sir!


----------

